# self propeled or pull behind?



## drewman11

i am currently trying to get in the custom cutting buisness. i have purchased tractor and baler but am indecisive of weather to go with a pull behind swather or self propeled. my big decision factor is i need something small enough to fit in the smaller gates around town. i have seen some older sp machines with short cutting widths for pretty cheap as well as with pull behinds. i only am going to be cutting 50/100 acres per year. any suggestions or help would be appreciated. by the way i only have a 45 hp tractor


----------



## JD3430

You may have a tough time pulling a PT up hills/heavy grass with only 45HP.
I have a SP with 12'+ cut, but overall head with is 13'+.
Make sure you measure yout gates. I driver through some VERY expensive gates. One set is 13'-6". I inch the SP through them very carefully.
My SP is for sale. If it sells, I'm buying a PT discbine, but eventually, I'm hoping to get into a SP discbine, like an HW345, Hesston 8850, etc.
When you have to cut all day, the "cab forward" facing position is a lot easier on me than constantly turning around.


----------



## swmnhay

Why not a disk mower?


----------



## Nitram

Scotty MORE POWER! You are gonna kill that poor tractor! You could hook it to the rake and buy a 70+ HP tractor.
To answer your question a 7ft sickle mower or sp. Martin


----------



## JD3430

My SP:


----------



## drewman11

i would like a disc mower but cost is the problem i completely agree with my hp problem and will most likely upgrade soon. but untill then i got to make do with what i got. terrain isnt much of an issue, im in complete flat fields. looked at a couple pb swathers today they were nh 495. didnt purchase anything due to age. figured id wait to see if a better deal came along


----------



## drewman11

that swather is exactly what ive been trying to find. there is NONE for sale here in new mexico where i live. how much you asking?


----------



## urednecku

Ever think about a drum mower? I've never seen or used one, but some like 'em. I was about to order one when I found the mower I have now. And 45 hp should do good with this one. http://www.smallfarminnovations.com/compact-drum-mowers.php
Just something else to consider.


----------



## whitmerlegacyfarm

I'm running a 50 hp HST CUT and i'm pulling a NH 479 it's a little over 12ft in width, i hav no problem on hills or heavy hay . I also have a NH 1469 SP 9ft cut and it only about 10'6" wide, i love the SP, especically in your case i would think the SP would speed things up for you. Now i'm not haying no 50 to 100 acs though. Over all i cut and baled a total of 30ac or so this year between 2 or 3 cuttings in some fields.

Are your planning on trailer equipment to the fields are they all in driving distance?

I wish i could get into the custom baling, but i can make better money with my Construction Business so i just try and squeeze in my own ground and a few ac here and there of neighbors ground when they offer me the hay.


----------



## JD3430

drewman11 said:


> that swather is exactly what ive been trying to find. there is NONE for sale here in new mexico where i live. how much you asking?


Who??? Me?


----------



## drewman11

whitmerlegacyfarm said:


> I'm running a 50 hp HST CUT and i'm pulling a NH 479 it's a little over 12ft in width, i hav no problem on hills or heavy hay . I also have a NH 1469 SP 9ft cut and it only about 10'6" wide, i love the SP, especically in your case i would think the SP would speed things up for you. Now i'm not haying no 50 to 100 acs though. Over all i cut and baled a total of 30ac or so this year between 2 or 3 cuttings in some fields.
> 
> Are your planning on trailer equipment to the fields are they all in driving distance?
> 
> I wish i could get into the custom baling, but i can make better money with my Construction Business so i just try and squeeze in my own ground and a few ac here and there of neighbors ground when they offer me the hay.


i found a 1469 at a sales place but the owner didnt want to get rid of it. I really liked it cuz it would have fit on my gooseneck for transport. Most fields are close but if i could get my equipment easy to mobilize i could pick up a few extra acres across town


----------



## JD3430

Parts are getting scarce and a machine that old will break often. 
Ask me how I know.......


----------



## drewman11

JD3430 said:


> Parts are getting scarce and a machine that old will break often.
> Ask me how I know.......


ya true but its a cheap way to start. how do you think a 7 foot sickle would work with a v type rake?


----------



## JD3430

Purchase price is cheap, but your first repair could be costly and you may have tough time getting the parts to fix it. I'd look for a cheap commonly known pull type. That way you could find a donor for parts just in case none are available. A pt will cost you a couple grand. Sp will cost a lot more for one that runs & cuts.


----------



## shadyoakhay

I love my pt h7230 nh. it seems hard to make the sp pay for itself even at 100 ac unless its cheap. my next one will be sp though


----------

